# Blue Wood Speed & Custom New SHop



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

We moved in and here are a few pictures.:wave:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new diggs. Looks like everyone will have lots of space to work in.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET SHOP! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Wonder how long them floors will stay clean :jest:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking shop!!! Like that speed lane marked off!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like the shop. That Tyco Vega looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Shop & all the Cars too!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking new shop and already putting some awesome cars out the door to.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some righteous hot rods!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

nice job on the shop


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The shop logo on the wall makes you feel right at home. 

Can I drive one of them thar neat little cars please? 

Bob...Fresh...zilla


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I got the headers in for the coupe. Plus a couple of more shots of the shop.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great looking shop! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great looking shop Sundance!! Looks to me like you got some high end customers! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great Stuff SunnyD...*

A fine look'n stable. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet Shop!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool shop. Really liking the cars also. The coupe is looking great!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Been away for some time due to a number of things but sould have some new cars to post shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sundance said:


> Been away for some time due to a number of things but sould have some new cars to post shortly :thumbsup:


Sundance,

It's only been a year....stuff happens.....can't wait to see some NEW sharp slot cars from your garage. 

Bz


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here are few drag cars that have been built. Hope you like.:wave:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job on the shop.Some sweet lookin cars comin outta that place.Lets see that Chevy pickup a little closer!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, some cool stuff there!!! Please zoom in a little closer or use that Macro setting if possible...That looks like one hot Camaro on the trailer??? RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love that Camaro Funny Car! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice. Like those trailers!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll try and get some better shots. The funny car is a tyco camaro that I stetched a 1/4 of inch


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice cars Sundance. They look ready to run some low numbers!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice looking drag cars and cool trailer too!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here are a few more from Wood and myself.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The shop and cars all look great.Welcome back and keep the customs comin'
>Tom<


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

And a few more


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice rides...I love the stance and the way the decals flow on the go daddy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a Nice Batch of slot cars...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The attention to detail realy makes these cars stand out and Shine!! 

Bob...Great Stuff...zilla


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The shop is quiet now, the day is over. We picked up the body for our newest race car today. (Thanks to Butch's Bodies.) The guys stay over on their nickle to get it mounted. Wow what a crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*sunnyD....*

Question on that Camaro (post #30).... Are those Pro Track aluminum wheels?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Those are alumium slots from MPM (Miniture Precision Machining)
in Ohio. I won them a couple of years ago at Tbolts HO Nationals.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Getting ready to head to the track with our newst ride. A little time trialing to see what shes going to do :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Man I like that Camaro and it looks great in your shop.

Nice floor!!

Bob...have fun running laps on the track...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Camaro, trailer & shop! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Long time*

Well the materials came in, so off to the BlueWood Speed & Custom shop to build a new trailer. Sold the old ones. Well here's what has gotten done. Getting ready to take the trailer and one of my dirt cars for paint shop.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Trailer and Camaro builds!! You did a Super Cool job on them both. 

Bz


----------

